# Who's got the Golf Channel?



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I keep seeing it advertised on my local cable channels, but I don't know if it's worth the subscription fee... if you've got it, tell me what you think of it!

please and thank you!


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

The Golf Channel is part of my regular cable lineup. It is definitely a great channel. So much coverage, you will be entertained for hours


----------



## Zanzer (Apr 19, 2006)

I had it and loved it. :thumbsup: 


I really miss my satellite card


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I also have the golf channel. It came with a package I orded. Its actually poretty good, lots of coverage, commercials aren't to long or frequent. I'd suggest ordering it.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I have never had it but I wish taht I did have it becasue I would love to watch it every day to see what is going on in the golf world.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

what sort of coverage do you get? All the pro tours and... what fills up the rest of the air time?


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

Shows that give you tips on your game and such probably use up a lot of the air time I'm assuming. I've never had the Golf Channel so I wouldn't really know. Does it come with basic cable or does it have it's own subscription fee?


----------

